# Грудной отдел и головокружения



## maria84 (8 Мар 2019)

Добрый день! Беспокоят головокружения стоя, чаще при легком наклоне и если что-то делать руками. Они не резкие, а как предобморочное и земля из-под ног.
Прошла и отоневролога и других спецов, причина непонятна.
При этом есть сильные боли в грудном отделе.
Была у 2 остеопатов, один ничем не помог. Другой (странный) предполагалось что мягие методики, но сказал что огромная проблема в грудном отделе, что дает пережатие артерии и сердца. Что то сделал, без хрустов, но чувствовала как позвонок крутит. При этом придавило в кушетке.
Потом стоять стало легче, но ходить и что то делать не могу. Прошло только 5 дней, он сказал что будете мучиться. Помогите пжл.советом!!!
- Могут ли быть такие провалы, земля из под ног от грудного отдела
- Какие исследования еще провести? (Есть рентген шеи - выпрямлен лордоз  нестабильности нет, уздг шеи) Нужно ли еще мрт грудного илт шеи/головы в ангиорежиме?
- Может ли после остеопата быть ухудшение, нормально ли это? Стоит подождать пока организм восстановит или нет? Искать другого?
Уже не могу нормально даже по дому ничего делать(
Помогите, пжл.

Главный вопрос: Могут ли быть такие симптомы при проблемах в грудном отделе (верхняя его часть, ближе к шейному)?


----------



## La murr (8 Мар 2019)

@maria84, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (9 Мар 2019)

Утро доброе. Возможно напряжение,  натяжение вдоль позвоночника мышц спины, шеи. Особенно мышц кранио-вертебрального перехода. . Лучше всего качественный мануальный осмотр. Чтобы хоть что то увидеть на расстоянии , можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и выложить сюда.


----------



## maria84 (9 Мар 2019)

@AIR, правильно, ли я понимаю, что мрт грудного отдела не поможет прояснить ситуацию?
И нужна ли ангиография сосудов шеи и головы?
Хочу максимально нужные исследования сделать.
По уздг есть стеноз до 50% слева, а мышцы натянуты справа.


----------



## AIR (9 Мар 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Лучше всего качественный мануальный осмотр





AIR написал(а):


> можно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами


----------



## maria84 (9 Мар 2019)

Это я поняла. А по поводу:
Может ли после остеопата быть ухудшение, нормально ли это? Стоит подождать пока организм восстановит или нет? Искать другого? Он сказал ждите 2 недели. Или так быть не должно?


----------



## AIR (10 Мар 2019)

maria84 написал(а):


> Может ли после остеопата быть ухудшение, нормально ли это?


Такое бывает, нормой это назвать сложно, скорее  гиперреактивностью организма на манипуляции. . В данном случае ,  соответственно,  работать ещё осторожнее, учитывая это..


maria84 написал(а):


> Стоит подождать пока организм восстановит или нет? Искать другого? Он сказал ждите 2 недели.


Тут уже действовать по обстоятельствам,  не видя проблемы и принципов работы, сказать заочно сложно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2019)

Суточный мониторинг ЭКГ делали?


----------



## maria84 (10 Мар 2019)

Да, и эхо тоже. В норме, только единичные экстрасистолы раз в несколько дней.
Хочу сделать мрт, но не знаю какое лучше мрт головы обычное или в ангиорежиме?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2019)

В день когда делали суточное экг, головокружения были, этот момент попал на экг?


----------



## maria84 (10 Мар 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В день когда делали суточное экг, головокружения были, этот момент попал на экг?


Когда делала Холтер у меня были постоянные легкие головокружения. Потом еще делала дважды экг и узи сердца - норма.
Они чаще возникают при изгибе шеи или грудного и напряжении челюсти.
Только в вертикальном положении. 
И стало укачивать в машине, после поездки это состояние усиливается.
И при любом напряжении или нервах.
Отоневролог свое исключил.
Стоит ли делать мрт или какие еще исследования, чтобы найти причину?
Придавливает к полу то сильно, то слегка...предметы не вращаются, а как-будто сама вниз придавлтваешься. И картинка тоже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2019)

Постоянные легкие головокружения и то что беспокоит больше всего - совпадают?


----------



## maria84 (11 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, я бы не сказала. Наверное, 3 вида эти кружений: стоя (придавливает вниз), когда иду (земля из под ног) и сейчас еще бывает, что после движений легкое шатание/покачивание/сдвиги предметов.

Добавлю еще уздг год назад и свежее (делала в разных местах), невролог гоаорит, что они противоречат лруг другу.
Там действительно стеноз? Это опасно? Какие еще исследования нужно сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2019)

1. Суточный монитор экг на котором надо зафиксировать все головокружения, их момент.
2. Отоневролог только смотрел или делал специальные пробы и исследование.
3. Общий анализ крови и мочи.
4. Осмотр невролога
5. Мрт головного мозга и шейного отдела
6. Уздг сосудов шейного отдела и головы с нагрузкой - поворотами.
7. Рентген шейного отдела с нагрузкой - сгибание и разгибание


----------



## maria84 (11 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 
1- обычное экг делала в начале приступов, скорая, там сказали норма
2- отеневролог делал тесты в очках и кохлерографию, по его теме норма.
3- сдавала, норма
4 - была у двух неврологов, по тестам норма, всд и шоп ставят
5 - Мрт мозга в обычном режиме или ангиография? делала обычное год назад - была норма, шейного 1,5 года назад, там протрузии с-3,с4,с5,с6 -1-3мм
6 - это и было уздг с поворотами, правда лежа
7 - рентген с пробами делала, там нет нестабильности, яаления хондроща, ункоартроза на фоне уплощения лордоза, лордоз выпрямлен.
Так какое мрт лучше сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2019)

Значит и лечим ВСДисфункцию, синдром вертебробазилярной недостаточности и синдром позвоночной артерии.


----------



## maria84 (11 Мар 2019)

А мрт все-такие какое лучше при моих симптомах? Обчное головы или ангиорежим?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Мар 2019)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А. И.:  необходимо выполнить рентгенографию ШОП с функциональными пробами. и консультация врача-мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными диагностическими и лечебными техниками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2019)

maria84 написал(а):


> А мрт все-такие какое лучше при моих симптомах? Обычное головы или ангиорежим?


Ангиорежим


----------



## maria84 (11 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------



## maria84 (11 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте! Спасибо за ответы. Проблема была и есть в шее, МРТ в ангиорежиме в норме. Массаж ненадолго помог.
2 вопроса:
1) может ли от шейного отдела болеть руки? Год назад тянула и ломили пальцы кисти на правой руке. Прошло. Сейчас левпя рука тоже самое, плюс грудной отдел слева болит. Шаткость и головокружения тоже обострились.
Или нужно искать системное заболевание? 
2) может ли из-за позвоночника отекать по утрам лицо и пальцы рук?
Какой отдел за это отвечает?
Ощущение, что нарушен лимфоотток, но где непонятно.
Буду благодарна за ответ.

@Доктор Ступин @AIR 
@Владимир Воротынцев


----------



## AIR (11 Июн 2019)

maria84 написал(а):


> ) может ли от шейного отдела болеть руки? Год назад тянула и ломили пальцы кисти на правой руке. Прошло. Сейчас левпя рука тоже самое,


Может и от шейных нарушений,  а может и от проблем по ходу нерва, вплоть до запястья..


maria84 написал(а):


> Сейчас левпя рука тоже самое, плюс грудной отдел слева болит.


Например от укорочения малой грудной мышцы. .


maria84 написал(а):


> 2) может ли из-за позвоночника отекать по утрам лицо и пальцы рук?
> Какой отдел за это отвечает?





maria84 написал(а):


> Шаткость и головокружения тоже обострились.


А вот это "от шейного отдела" легко может быть... Особенно от кранио-вертебрального перехода..


maria84 написал(а):


> ) может ли из-за позвоночника отекать по утрам лицо и пальцы рук?
> Какой отдел за это отвечает?


Именно "из-за позвоночника " очень маловероятно,  а от из-за из-за компрессии напряжёнными мышцами местных нервных веточек и сосудов,  бывает..


maria84 написал(а):


> Или нужно искать системное заболевание?


Ну это тоже желательно бы исключить..


----------



## maria84 (11 Июн 2019)

@AIR, СПАСИБО  за подробный ответ.
По анализам и у врачей заболевания другие исключили.
Правильно ли я поняла, что отеки лица и пальцев рук - это все шейный отдел? Грудной здесь не участвует, потому что болит именно он.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2019)

> 1) может ли от шейного отдела болеть руки? Год назад тянула и ломили пальцы кисти на правой руке. Прошло. Сейчас левпя рука тоже самое, плюс грудной отдел слева болит. Шаткость и головокружения тоже обострились.
> Или нужно искать системное заболевание?


Руки болеть могут, но надо подтвердить.
Головокружение. Год прошёл, можно и мрт сделать


> 2) может ли из-за позвоночника отекать по утрам лицо и пальцы рук?


Скажем так. Есть такое понятие - нейротрофический нейрогенный синдром.


----------



## maria84 (11 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите, а мрт какой части тела лучше сделать?
Делала:
- мрт шейного: 2 года назад
- мрт гол.мозга: прошлой весной
- мрт сосудов головы: в марте этого года, отеки уже были


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2019)

Головного мозга


----------

